# Does my budgie look normal for his age



## Ying&yang budgies

I recently purchased a couple of budgies they are supposed to be now a month and 11 days old give it take can you guys take a look and please tell me what you think


----------



## Ying&yang budgies




----------



## Cody

They look a bit younger than 41 days more like 30 or so days old. In any case that is too young to have been sold,are you hand feeding them formula?


----------



## Ying&yang budgies

Cody said:


> They look a bit younger than 41 days more like 30 or so days old. In any case that is too young to have been sold,are you hand feeding them formula?


Yes hand feeding them


----------



## Cody

What formula are you using?


----------



## Ying&yang budgies

Cody said:


> What formula are you using?


Exact hand feeding formula


----------



## Cody

If you are interested here is a link to a hand feeding and weaning guide Budgie Hand Feeding And Weaning Guide


----------



## ChickWas

Is it normal for their feathers to be that sparse, Cody? Is the budgie being housed alone or with others, because I got my two extremely young (a month old, or younger) and their feathers weren't like that. They had tonnes of pin feathers but they were overall covered without any bald spots. Also, get them used to the routine of having their beaks gently cleaned with a very slightly moist warm towel, it's best to remove any leftover formula from their mouth area as it will prevent infections occurring. When I'd clean mine, I'd inevitably leave their chest a little damp, but my room was cozy and warm so I never worried about them getting a chill.


----------



## Cody

The feathers do not look quite normal but I am not sure if there is actually a problem or if they are wet and messy from the hand feeding formula.


----------



## Ying&yang budgies

ChickWas said:


> Is it normal for their feathers to be that sparse, Cody? Is the budgie being housed alone or with others, because I got my two extremely young (a month old, or younger) and their feathers weren't like that. They had tonnes of pin feathers but they were overall covered without any bald spots. Also, get them used to the routine of having their beaks gently cleaned with a very slightly moist warm towel, it's best to remove any leftover formula from their mouth area as it will prevent infections occurring. When I'd clean mine, I'd inevitably leave their chest a little damp, but my room was cozy and warm so I never worried about them getting a chill.


I took the pictures right after feeding him that’s why he’s chest looks like that …they are very calm
Around me they let me clean them no problem


----------



## FaeryBee

*Why did the breeder release the budgies at such a young age?
Do you have prior experience with hand feeding baby budgies?

An ethical and responsible breeder will not release their budgies to owners until the babies are fully fledged and weaned and a minimum of 8 weeks of age.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

You have been given excellent resources above. I agree with FaeryBee, it's very unfortunate that the breeder sold them to you at such a young age. 

How are your budgies doing now? 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you around


----------



## Ying&yang budgies




----------



## Ying&yang budgies

FaeryBee said:


> *Why did the breeder release the budgies at such a young age?
> Do you have prior experience with hand feeding baby budgies?
> 
> An ethical and responsible breeder will not release their budgies to owners until the babies are fully fledged and weaned and a minimum of 8 weeks of age.
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> *Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
> 
> *A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
> *Quality Seed Mix*
> *CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
> *Safe Foods for Budgies*
> *The Truth about GRIT*
> 
> *Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
> Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
> (Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
> These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
> 
> *SITE GUIDELINES*
> *Posting on the Forums*
> *Let's Talk Budgies!*
> *FAQ*
> *Articles*
> *Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
> *Avian First Aid*
> *Quarantine IS Necessary!*
> *A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
> *Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
> *Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
> *Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
> *Cage sizes.*
> *Essentials to a Great Cage*
> *Dangers to Pet Birds*
> *Resource Directory*


Will look into the info thanks


----------



## Cody

Ying&yang budgies said:


> View attachment 260535
> 
> View attachment 260537
> 
> View attachment 260532
> 
> View attachment 260538
> 
> View attachment 260536
> 
> View attachment 260539
> 
> View attachment 260534
> 
> View attachment 260533


They look so cute together.


----------



## Ying&yang budgies

Cody said:


> They look so cute together.


Thank you



Ying&yang budgies said:


> Thank you





Cody said:


> They look so cute together.


I think I will wait a few weeks maybe sell one because I don’t want them falling for each other I believe they are siblings


----------



## srirachaseahawk

Ying&yang budgies said:


> I think I will wait a few weeks maybe sell one because I don’t want them falling for each other I believe they are siblings


You can also cage them separately instead if you wanted to keep them together, especially if they are already bonded.


----------



## Ying&yang budgies

srirachaseahawk said:


> You can also cage them separately instead if you wanted to keep them together, especially if they are already bonded.


Won’t they be sad if caged separately


----------



## srirachaseahawk

Ying&yang budgies said:


> Won’t they be sad if caged separately


Not if they are in the same room and can see/talk to each other. Then they can have out-of-cage time together.


----------



## Cody

Ying&yang budgies said:


> Won’t they be sad if caged separately


I think they will be more sad if they are separated by you selling one of them.


----------



## srirachaseahawk

Cody said:


> I think they will be more sad if they are separated by you selling one of them.


This.


----------



## StarlingWings

Yes, I agree with the above. There are many ways to prevent breeding if you have a male and a female, so that won't be a problem. They grew up together and are so young still that selling one of them would be cruel.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I agree with Cody. You can cage them separately and give them supervised out of cage time together!
They will be unhappy if you sell one of them in a few weeks time.*


----------



## Ying&yang budgies




----------



## Cody

The girls are looking so cute.


----------



## StarlingWings

Your girls are literally adorable, they seem to be doing great and I can’t believe they’re almost twins with their coloring!


----------



## FaeryBee

*They are SO precious!! *


----------



## Ying&yang budgies

Cody said:


> The girls are looking so cute.


Thank you and thanks for letting me know they are girls



StarlingWings said:


> Your girls are literally adorable, they seem to be doing great and I can’t believe they’re almost twins with their coloring!


Thank you I love my babies



FaeryBee said:


> *They are SO precious!! *


Thank you


----------

